# zieht es euch mal rein bitte



## teolein (14. November 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/mosbeatz/hollywood-a-tr-ume-in-scherben


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mosbeatz/266844060024225


----------



## TheGui (15. November 2011)

cool, das klingt wie 99% des "Emo Gangsta" mainstream Deutschrap

das ist ein Garant für Erfolg!

PS: was hat den deine Träume in Scherben verwandelt? 
Der miese Schulabschluss, der miese Job oder die Ex?

Irgendwie besteht die Geschichte sonst nur aus "reich im Kabrio sitzen werde ich nie" und 50% Refrain...

bissel wenig für den Titel Hollywood, findest du nicht?


----------



## Tikume (15. November 2011)

Nur echt mit dem grünen Sticker für die Kotz-Garantie


----------



## NexxLoL (15. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> cool, das klingt wie 99% des "Emo Gangsta" mainstream Deutschrap
> 
> das ist ein Garant für Erfolg!



Emo-Gangsta Deutschrap? Tolle Wortschöpfung, wobei Emocore und Rap ja mal gar nicht zusammen passen...

Bin kein Fan von Rap, hört sich aber nicht schlechter an als das andere Zeug, das man so zwangsweise als Schüler aus seinem Umfeld mitbekommt


----------



## TheGui (15. November 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Emo-Gangsta Deutschrap? Tolle Wortschöpfung,


Emo... weil in letzter Zeit fasst jeder schreibt wie mies und scheiße sein Leben verlaufen ist... und er als von der Geselschafft verstoßener nie ne Chance auf echtes Glück und 3 Millionen &#8364; hatte :_( T_T Mimimi

Ich kenne/kannte einige Menschen denen es so, oder so ähnlich geht wie es in solchen "Tracks" oft beschrieben wird... und die meisten sind selbst an der Scheiße schuld die sie fressen müssen!

Lustiger weise tun gerade diejenigen die nix dafür können am meisten dafür wieder aus dem Misst zu kommen!


----------



## LeWhopper (15. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> cool, das klingt wie 99% des "Emo Gangsta" mainstream Deutschrap
> 
> das ist ein Garant für Erfolg!
> 
> ...





Tikume schrieb:


> Nur echt mit dem grünen Sticker für die Kotz-Garantie



Made my Day 

+ Report wegen Eigenwerbung


----------



## Saji (15. November 2011)

Warum glauben plötzlich alle sie sind Musiker? Ist das ansteckend? Eventuell eine Epidemie? Menschenskinder, es ist sogar immer der selbe Inhalt. Aber gut, so kann ich wenigstens sagen das ich genau deswegen lieber Rock, Metal, Industrial und Co höre.


----------



## Kyragan (15. November 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> + Report wegen Eigenwerbung



Deswegen: /closed


----------

